
Space Age RPA “Rolatube” Super Lightweight Rifle Tripod - protomyth
https://www.defencetalk.com/craziest-tripod-ever-space-age-rpa-rollatube-super-lightweight-tripod-rex-reviews-63978/
======
protomyth
Posted because the Rollatubes are amazing and a lot of video cameras can be
put on rifle mounts these days, so it might work for videographers also.

